# Excel formula tattoo



## coxash123 (Mar 31, 2021)

I love and use excel so much! 
I was thinking of getting a tattoo with a formula that when entered into excel will return a funny word. So if anyone asks, what does it mean..... I will respond with type it into excel!! Any ideas would be great fully appreciated.


----------



## Eric W (Apr 1, 2021)

I'm not exactly sure what you're looking for, but you can use the UNICODE set to create a wide variety of symbols, words, emoticons, etc.  For example:

=CONCAT(UNICHAR({1216,129505,88,76}))

The CONCAT is available in Excel 2019 and newer.  If you want something that works in older versions, we'd have to try something else.


----------



## coxash123 (Apr 1, 2021)

I love it! I do love excel! It’s in the running! Anymore would be great fully appreciated!


----------



## Fluff (Apr 1, 2021)

A variation on Eric's 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=REPLACE(CONCAT(ROMAN(SEQUENCE(2,,,39))),2,0,UNICHAR(129505))
```
or
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=ROMAN(40)&" "&PROPER(LEFT(ADDRESS(1,489,4),2)&LEFT(ADDRESS(1,8261,4),3))
```


----------



## coxash123 (Apr 1, 2021)

I absolutely love this!!! I sent it to my friend....and she had to get onto excel to figure it out!!!


----------



## Eric W (Apr 1, 2021)

Another one:


```
=SUBSTITUTE(CONCAT(ADDRESS(1,{8818,4045,14523,401},4)),1,"")&"!"
```

I'm trying to make it so you don't have to take up your whole back to write out the formula!  

Edit:  I changed one of the values.


----------



## coxash123 (Apr 1, 2021)

ha ha - that too is excellent. People always ask me what my formulas mean!! so, the joke will be on them and made them look!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## Fluff (Apr 1, 2021)

And another
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=CONCAT(ROMAN(40)," ",TEXT({61,95,340},"mmmmm"))
```


----------



## StephenCrump (Apr 1, 2021)

Perhaps, with a little less real estate:






*Edit:* Oops, guilty of not reading the question, which asked for a formula.


----------



## TheBrandonMaxwell (Apr 6, 2021)

coxash123 said:


> I love and use excel so much!
> I was thinking of getting a tattoo with a formula that when entered into excel will return a funny word. So if anyone asks, what does it mean..... I will respond with type it into excel!! Any ideas would be great fully appreciated.


Did you ever end up getting this tattoo?


----------



## Tivakaran (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi.. This caught my eyes....how does this works??


----------

